# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Grass Talk Radio GTR-161 - Lizzy Long Interview

## NewsFetcher

A new issue of Grass Talk Radio Podcast has just been published:

GrassTalkRadio.com - Episode 161

#
*Lizzy Long Interview
*
#
Today I had a chance to catch up with Lizzy Long and discuss how she learned to play, what it's like to play with Little Roy Lewis, her new album on Vine Records "Dreaming Again", and her stories of time spent with Earl and Louise Scruggs.

#
Be sure to scope out her new album here:
https://117group.com/award-winning-r...reaming-again/
#
You can find Lizzy's schedule and bio here:
lizzylong.com
#
#
Here is a video from the 2006 Earl Scruggs Tribute that Lizzy and I talked about. You can see Lizzy at 8:54! You would be amazed at some of the names of banjo players in that crowd that you would recognize!
#
If you enjoy my podcast I hope you will keep this show *going and growing* by joining "the club" over on my Patreon page. Thank you, patrons!

#
You can also support what I am doing by visiting my online store at http://www.payhip.com/bradleylaird.
# 
My full website is located at http://www.bradleylaird.com. There you will find free lessons, free videos, jam tracks, full descriptions of all of my books, video lessons and courses... plenty to keep you busy!


More...

----------

